# Bottlestar Galactica (not a typo!)



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hi fellows,

I want to show a little fun project I did a while ago - a play-on-words-model... but simply look by yourself:

http://www.phoxim.de/marco_scheloske_bottlestar/bottlestar1.jpg

http://www.phoxim.de/marco_scheloske_bottlestar/bottlestar3.jpg


Comments? Anyone? 

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

That is cool!

Did you have to assemble it in the bottle?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! I, too, am curious to know how you got it in the bottle.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Starships in a bottle... I think you have just started something here! Very cool idea. Looks Great!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Sort of reminds me of the old bottle model kits, like the Jaws scene one.
Addar or somesuch make weren't they ?

Very cool idea though Marco, gives me a grin looking at those pics.
Nicely done!


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

Reminds me abit of Picard's Promelian battle cruiser in a bottle from TNG.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I love it! Such a cool idea. What fun it is to see it!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Looks sweet Marco. A new turn on an old trick!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very cool indeed. Now, I'm not up on Galatica stuff, is that like a diecast or a Micro Machine type? Who makes the ship?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks to me like it's one of the Candy Toys by Konami, I think it was? 

Also, I'm seein' a seam on the bottle.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Looks like the Galactica has finally been bottled up.

Galactica finds a tiny clear nebula.

Next seasons force field special effect.

Put a cork in it already.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Looks to me like it's one of the Candy Toys by Konami, I think it was?
> 
> Also, I'm seein' a seam on the bottle.


Yes, it is the candy toy from Konami. And yes, I cheated a bit - but I simply cut a line in the area where the background starfield is now, put the ship into the bottle, but the pic ino the bottle, drilled two small holes from behind into the bottle and put two bend brass rods through those holes. They hold the ship in the bottle and the bottle on the display base.

I`m happy that you like it!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like it a lot!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's pretty detailed for such a little ship. How long is the Galactica? Gotta find one for me now.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

robiwon said:


> That's pretty detailed for such a little ship. How long is the Galactica? Gotta find one for me now.


It is approx. 10 cm long.

The KONAMI candy toys are really little gems, all series and every single one.


----------

